# 97' Silver 200SX B14 Dream



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey,
I have been a part of this forum for about 2 years now. However I have not posted at all because I wanted to read and figure out what I wanted to do instead of posting like a nub ;(. Just a bit about me. I am from Brookfield, CT. I am a daily driver of a Nissan 200sx(U.S.) B14. I bought this car when I was 17 before I even knew what a car was. I bought the car with my own money , I was very proud of the purchase. I bought the car because it sparkled in my eye. It was the most beautiful car ive ever seen. It is an automatic  but I dont really mind. I really dont know what I want to do, GA16 Turbo? So I can support HotShot because they are one of the few to appreciate and build for the Sentra or Swap in a sr20ve. Rough decision but I plan on making the decision on my own. 
I also have no money. I know every kid that modifies their cars go for the cheapest route possible. But its my car, its my life. I will save as long as possible to do exactly what I want, I will not cheap out. So I have been into this car since I was 17, I am now 21 and still have not modified it at all ;(. But this summer I am going to finally buy myself something for graduating college so I have to do something.
The engine is a GA16DE, its awesome. I love everything about this car. It has been my life. It currently has 108k miles. I drive a lot. I bought it around 56k? I forget, around there. I really would like to buy a new GA16 and turbo it and support Hot Shot. The car is a dream. I currently live in Rochester NY for school and the snow here is absolutely terrible. The car handles like a dream in the snow. I feel very safe in this econobox. Great gas mileage. 
My plans for the car are:
Pre Turbo/Swap:
Tein Basics
Auto-manual swap
Upgrade Front Brakes
Fast brake rear drum to disc conv.
Lower Tie Bar
Front Sway
Axis 15" Mags(I know they are popular with the b14 but they look so damn hot I have to have them)
New Front Bumper(theres a bullet in the bumper which made it crack, dont ask me how theres a bullet there, must have been from the previous owner)
Only exterior modification I want to do is modify my grill to get rid of the slits and make it completely empty without the nissan badge, and put a thick black grill on the back and put the badge there? And I need to get rid of the "sport 200sx" decals on the sides.
No need to go performance until I decide on what I want to do.
























I have always taken care of her, and she has taken care of me. Safest vehicle ive ever been in. I can feel everything she does and I know every noise she makes. However I am in no way a mechanic. I have always lived in apartments and could never have access to a garage or tools. Nor do I know any one that knows anything about cars. The only people I know that know anything about cars are online and live far away. So my knowledge about how to modify car is very limited.
I really wish I could do everything myself. But I cant. I am moving to another apartment with my girlfriend soon. I wish to marry her after she graduates college( december ) and move to a house where I can finally have my own garage. 

Coming to these forums have been my refuge. I love coming to these forums and see what others have done. I try to come here twice a week. I think ive read sentra.net about 5 times, but I could only retain very little from it because I cant identify all the terms that are said. One thing that seperates me from all of my friends is my love for cars. Eventually I talk to people who also love them and I have great conversations. But it gets bad when I cannot hold the conversation due to no experience hands on ;(. 
I recently have wanted to swap in a VE sr20. One of my influences is that I can get it done at JGY which isnt too far of a drive from where I live. And will be even closer when I move to TN with my girlfriend. I recently spoke to a guy who owns 2 or 3 b13 Se-r sentras who did the emisions of my car who got his ve swapped in at jgy. Made me very happy to talk to someone who likes the b series. 

Also I finally got up and bought a digital camera so now I can finally post pictures . 
Any suggestions are fine, however I am pretty set on what I would like to do besides GA or VE? Thx Thx.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good man. now ide keep it stock on the outside and swap that bitch! haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I was on cardomain today and I saw your car and plans and thought, I wonder if hese a member of NF. HEH that is strange... 

Anyway good luck with your ride.


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

wess said:


> I was on cardomain today and I saw your car and plans and thought, I wonder if hese a member of NF. HEH that is strange...
> 
> Anyway good luck with your ride.


Thanks, I have been on here for a really long time but havent posted much because I really dont know too much tech.


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to go to RIT would you?


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes i go to RIT.
edit: look at the glow from the back right window, looks dangerously similar to the sticker on ur back right window .


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, I thought so  

200SXs are pretty uncommon on campus though. I think I've only seen one other one besides mine.


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

MaximumYin said:


> Yeah, I thought so
> 
> 200SXs are pretty uncommon on campus though. I think I've only seen one other one besides mine.


Ive seen a black one that isnt that clean, theres a lot of b14 sentras, but it looks like no one cares about them. I think ive seen ur red one a few times. Any one else you know into nissans? Any modifications to ur 200 yet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

metap... i just tried aim you and i would love to help you out .

let me know ! Thanks !.


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, B14 Sentra GXEs are a dime a dozen on campus, nearly as many of them as older Civics. Well, almost.  

I've done a few things to my 200SX
- Got rid of that gigantic stock antenna (that thing's gotta be at least 2.5'!) and replaced it with one that's about a third of the length... and the radio reception is just as good. Too bad I never use the radio.

- Replaced the stock bulbs with some Sylvania SilverStars. It's a relatively cheap mod and definitely makes the headlights brighter without being blinding like HIDs. Also the light is very pure and white, I can't stand that stock yellowish tone.  

- K&N Air Filter
- KYB AGX Shocks
- AD22VF Brake Kit, I bought these and then realized that they wouldn't be able to fit under my 14" steel wheels. So now I'm saving for some lightweight 15’s.

I'd like to do a SR conversion and drop in a SR20VE after I graduate too. Is yours currently 100% stock?

I only know one other guy who's really into Nissans, he's got a nice 4th gen Maxima. Another good friend of mine used to work at a Nissan Dealership, but he drives a Z4. Go figure.

Mine is in S lot 99% of the time, it's pretty hard to miss being red and all, heh. I don't think I've ever seen yours around, I'm guessing you usually keep it in one of the apartment parking lots?


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

MaximumYin said:


> Yeah, B14 Sentra GXEs are a dime a dozen on campus, nearly as many of them as older Civics. Well, almost.
> 
> I've done a few things to my 200SX
> - Got rid of that gigantic stock antenna (that thing's gotta be at least 2.5'!) and replaced it with one that's about a third of the length... and the radio reception is just as good. Too bad I never use the radio.
> ...


Sounds good man, yeah mine is currently 100% stock. I used to have a stillen rear section exhaust(couldnt afford a full exhaust), took it off because I hated it. Also used to have a warm air intake, white bulbs and a few other really cheap mods but took them all off in plans of buying a new car. I had a job and was making really good money, then got a fiance and lost all the money haha. I was planning on getting a normal v6 300zx or something along those lines, but I just love my b14, I test drove a couple cars and I couldnt settle for anything other than my car. even test drove other b14's with manual transmissions for really cheap and low miles. But I cant get rid of my first love. 
I personally have decided to stay 1.6. It would be amazing to keep the ga16 and be able to turbo it. I am going to go suspension(tein basics), rear drum to disc, a few external modifications to make it look cleaner for now. Then over the summer do a compression test to see how my engine still holds up. Spring qaurter is coming up and I am going to take some money out to start putting my work back into my 200. She deserves it. I only have 2 classes spring quarter, only 6 credits left to graduate . 
I have met someone in CT that has done a VE swap with jgycostums, however around here I have heard nothing but bad news about them. I guess it would be a lot cheaper if you had your own garage to work on it. But if you have the money I hear just like a 10 hour drive from here and a couple of nights in a hotel. I also have a friend who recently moved to VA whom loves nissans and worked on cars, but ofcourse moved away.
Very awesome to see someone around here appreciates the b14.
edit: oh yeah i actually live off campus, i am usually parked in front of the gym because i have morning gym classes and karate, and just walk to classes from there.
Edit 2: oh liu, i just got your IM's i added you to my list and ill give you an IM when i see you on.


----------

